# Submitted for your approval



## drpraetorus (Aug 9, 2012)

I have begun to post some compositions on SoundCloud. I would appreciate your comments.


__
https://soundcloud.com/user-747483224%2F09-elegy-for-strings-1


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Total layman here, so my comments should be taken with a grain of salt. 

I like the memorable theme. This is something I could find myself humming on walks or in the shower. 

There is a nice unexpected chord or a modulation or something around 0:30? I love the unexpected. A second listen showed me there are similar events later on, but less pronounced. I might have enjoyed the more pronounced one (whatever it is I'm trying to describe) closer to the end as a kind of climax. However overall I thinks it's cool.


On a side note -- why oh why does Soundcloud go on to play other tracks they think I should hear right after the one I wanted to hear ends? I need to think about what I've just heard, but I have to search all over the page to find the tiny intrusive new track even to pause it. It's very annoying. I mean you want to show off your tracks, not some other unrelated thing that just detracts from it. I'm surprised the users haven't complained about this "feature."


----------



## drpraetorus (Aug 9, 2012)

thank you for your comments.


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

I liked that unexpected chord at 0:29. Perhaps you could have delayed this until nearer the end?


----------



## miroirs (Jan 5, 2015)

MoonlightSonata said:


> I liked that unexpected chord at 0:29. Perhaps you could have delayed this until nearer the end?


Really wouldn't call it unexpected...


----------



## miroirs (Jan 5, 2015)

I'm not gonna lie, it's quite cliché.


----------



## drpraetorus (Aug 9, 2012)

miroirs said:


> I'm not gonna lie, it's quite cliché.


In what way? Your comments are appreciated.


----------

